# What The Matrix can teach us about “resolution” in digital audio



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just found this... What do you think?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have read the article and seen the video before.

They are okay, but not great in my opinion. The analogies used are not very effective, and there are statements made that are oversimplified and/or over-dramatized to support the writer's arguments. The main points being made are basically true, although they are presented as absolutes, which they are not.

Digital audio is not perfect. It is near enough so that for most people it is as good as analog (meaning "that which has never been digitized") most of the time, referring to the core technology itself and leaving many other relevant factors out of the picture. To say that no one can or will ever be able to benefit from resolution or speed higher than 16/44.1 is to pretend that humans do not continue to break boundaries all the time. There was a time when it was believed no one would ever be able to run faster than a 4 minute mile. Now it is done routinely. We have better systems, better speakers, better tools to learn how to listen critically. I have no doubt there will be a time when those with fresh, young ears who have learned to listen better than you or I ever will, will demonstrate in blind studies that they can tell the difference between 24 and 16 bit resolutions, or higher bitrates, etc. It is just a matter of time.

But basically the article is making points about the stairsteps of the digital realm being effectively filtered out, and dithering covering up any remaining digital noise, and the final representation being is as good as the original analog was. Which is pretty much true for most listeners most of the time.


----------



## poshy (Jan 22, 2014)

Good article, but I don't think it will change anyone's mind. Most people who believe analogue audio is better don't approach sound reproduction with the same scientific mindset that this article (and others promote). 

Personally, I think it is good to reinforce the idea that the "staircase" effect doesn't actually exist and it's only been used as a representation not the truth of the matter. A better representation of digital signals is just point data on a XY axis than you interpolate between the points. 

Finally, I think way to much time is spent discussing formats, it will often make the least amount of difference in your audio setup. Much better to spend your time and money considering your speakers and room acoustics than worrying whether you have 24 or 16bit digital data, or if it's sampled at 192khz.


----------

